

On-the-fly image resizing Rack application - dctanner
http://blog.new-bamboo.co.uk/2010/1/2/dragonfly
Dragonfly is a Rack app to handle image resizing on the fly, usually with S3 as the file store.
======
bentlegen
Aside: Does anyone here see value in an image resizing web service? I think it
could be useful, particularly in environments where imaging libraries are in
short supply (i.e. shared hosting).

~~~
callmeed
Given the right set of features, yes [translation: "if it does everything _I
want_ " :) ].

Off the top of my head, if it worked like this gem (ability to request
arbitrary sizes on the fly) and had the ability to do simple color transforms
(B/W, Sepia) that would be cool.

If you could convert RAW files, that would be interesting as well.

------
dctanner
Hi, we are indeed working on a hosted version and hopefully will have it out
later this month!

